# WTB: Audi 200 bentley manual



## popcornbutterpants (Sep 28, 2005)

Looking for anyone that has a bentley manual for my audi 200 10v turbo quattro!


----------



## popcornbutterpants (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: WTB: Audi 200 bentley manual (popcornbutterpants)*

anyone??


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Audifans Marketplace....*

go to http://www.audifans.com/marketplace/browse.php
and post what you want in the wanted section. I did this for a 5000cs manual and had about 4 or 5 people email me with offers to sell theirs to me.


----------

